# Warning - DECA and DirecTV2PC



## AVPhan (Jun 22, 2006)

It may be mentioned else where but I think this needs to be separated for all concerned.

DECA Will remove the HRxx from your Ethernet network unless you specifically asked for it to also hooked up to your network.
I did not know this so now My DirecTV2PC is not connecting to the HR2X.
Scheduled for another install to have the DECA to be connecting to my router for D2PC to work.

If you are having DECA installed and do use DirecTV2PC, specifically mention that when ordering to get additional DECA unit to connect to your router.

In the mean time, I am out on D2PC until installation.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's been mentioned all over the place. And not just DirecTV2PC, you'll need the extra DECA adapter for internet access for On Demand and PPV ordering as well.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

AVPhan said:


> It may be mentioned else where but I think this needs to be separated for all concerned.
> 
> DECA Will remove the HRxx from your Ethernet network unless you specifically asked for it to also hooked up to your network.
> I did not know this so now My DirecTV2PC is not connecting to the HR2X.
> ...


Sorry, but isn't this *obvious*?  All the receivers are coax-connected. The PC is Ethernet-connected. No 'Broadband DECA' to bridge the coax network to Ethernet = no On Demand, no Apps, no DirecTV2PC, no MediaShare.

Now what I *don't* understand is why the default for CSRs isn't the NET included option.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

And since the internet replaces the phone line, I don't understand why DirecTV wouldn't encourage this setup. It helps them to ensure PPVs are paid for in a timely manner and that all receivers are hooked up in the same house.


----------



## AVPhan (Jun 22, 2006)

Not to mentioned, it just WIPED OUT 50% OF PROGRAMS I HAD ON A 1TB EXTERNAL ESATA DISK.
TOtally re-formatted the disk.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

AVPhan said:


> Not to mentioned, it just WIPED OUT 50% OF PROGRAMS I HAD ON A 1TB EXTERNAL ESATA DISK.
> TOtally re-formatted the disk.


?? If it had reformatted, wouldn't it have wiped out 100% of your programs? And when did this happen during an install?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

AVPhan said:


> Not to mentioned, it just WIPED OUT 50% OF PROGRAMS I HAD ON A 1TB EXTERNAL ESATA DISK.
> TOtally re-formatted the disk.


Not sure I follow that logic.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DogLover said:


> ?? If it had reformatted, wouldn't it have wiped out 100% of your programs? And when did this happen during an install?





hilmar2k said:


> Not sure I follow that logic.


"Bet someone" moved back to an older version of the NR and lost recent recordings.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Bet someone" moved back to an older version of the NR and lost recent recordings.


Yup, that's gotta be it.


----------



## AVPhan (Jun 22, 2006)

DogLover said:


> ?? If it had reformatted, wouldn't it have wiped out 100% of your programs? And when did this happen during an install?


I meant the disk was about 50% full with programs on it.
It is now 100% free.

Not sure at what point in time. when checking the now playing, kept not seeing the list on this one DVR, kept thinking the esata not in tact (revert to internal), so had to restart a couple of times and check the external and indeed, it was reformatted sometimes during the install.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> Sorry, but isn't this *obvious*?  All the receivers are coax-connected. The PC is Ethernet-connected. No 'Broadband DECA' to bridge the coax network to Ethernet = no On Demand, no Apps, no DirecTV2PC, no MediaShare.
> 
> Now what I *don't* understand is why the default for CSRs isn't the NET included option.


Agreed. I wish I had thought to specify I wanted my Internet hooked back up. I'm sure eventually I'll be able to get that fixed.


----------



## kyledr04 (May 15, 2010)

dwcolvin said:


> Now what I *don't* understand is why the default for CSRs isn't the NET included option.


Exactly. I've been on the phone with Directv trying to get this resolved too. When I ordered whole home DVR I never expected the internet connection not be included. Now they're telling me is a separate charge and install.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

dwcolvin said:


> Sorry, but isn't this *obvious*?  All the receivers are coax-connected. The PC is Ethernet-connected. No 'Broadband DECA' to bridge the coax network to Ethernet = no On Demand, no Apps, no DirecTV2PC, no MediaShare.
> 
> Now what I *don't* understand is why the default for CSRs isn't the NET included option.


It may be hard to believe, but not everyone has a broadband connection.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

A temporary fix...On a box that has the DECA connected, connect your LAN to the ethernet port on the DECA and another to the ethernet port on your DVR. This will get everything on the network until a permanent solution is installed. During that time, MRV on that box will go through your LAN not DECA.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

MikeW said:


> A temporary fix...On a box that has the DECA connected, connect your LAN to the ethernet port on the DECA and another to the ethernet port on your DVR. This will get everything on the network until a permanent solution is installed. During that time, MRV on that box will go through your LAN not DECA.


If you have an H24 or HR24, connecting an ethernet to the RJ45 jack will disable DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

azarby said:


> If you have an H24 or HR24, connecting an ethernet to the RJ45 jack will disable DECA.


As I understood the "temp fix", it was to use DECA for MRV & disconnect it for DirecTV2PC by using ethernet. Then swap back [and reboot DVR] to get it back on DECA.


----------



## dmonroe (Jun 25, 2010)

I just upgraded to an HR24/H23 MRV via DECA. The multiswitch has a DECA connected to a wired port on my DSL wireless modem for internet connectivity.
My PC is wireless. The 2PC software can't communicate with the HR24 so I'm assuming I need to add another DECA to a wired port on my PC to get 2PC to work? I believe this will keep the video off of my wireless network but still allow 2PC to get the video from the DECA network?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AVPhan said:


> It may be mentioned else where but I think this needs to be separated for all concerned.
> 
> DECA Will remove the HRxx from your Ethernet network unless you specifically asked for it to also hooked up to your network.
> I did not know this so now My DirecTV2PC is not connecting to the HR2X.
> ...


I think the thread title is misleading a bit on this...

I have DECA, SWiM, and DIRECTV2PC operates using HR24 and HR21 here just fine here, with all programs showing and viewable. Nothing got deleted or reformatted.

I believe VOS addressed the OP situation, but in terms of the general heading statement that infers that DECA and DIRECTV2PC cannot co-exist..that would seem to be inaccurate.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

AVPhan said:


> I meant the disk was about 50% full with programs on it.
> It is now 100% free.
> 
> Not sure at what point in time. when checking the now playing, kept not seeing the list on this one DVR, kept thinking the esata not in tact (revert to internal), so had to restart a couple of times and check the external and indeed, it was reformatted sometimes during the install.


If, during the install, the installer forced a firmware update (which they should not be doing) and you were using a CE (beta firmware), then you would lose all recordings done with the CE, when he forced the download (as it would revert to the NR (national release)).

I was faced with a similar issue, and made a point of telling (and supervising) the installer. I told him, under no circumstances was he to force an update when restarting any of my receivers. He said, "We stopped doing that, because some people lost their recordings).

Now, as a matter of accuracy, the CE firmware notes clearly state this trade-off if you revert from the CE to the NR. Knowing this, precautions should have been taken.

If there was no CE involved, then it appears the hard drive had a "fault" that required it to be reformatted in order for the install to continue.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

dmonroe said:


> I just upgraded to an HR24/H23 MRV via DECA. The multiswitch has a DECA connected to a wired port on my DSL wireless modem for internet connectivity.
> My PC is wireless. The 2PC software can't communicate with the HR24 so I'm assuming I need to add another DECA to a wired port on my PC to get 2PC to work? I believe this will keep the video off of my wireless network but still allow 2PC to get the video from the DECA network?


No, that doesn't make sense. :nono2: 
If there's already a DECA (with power supply) attached to yor DSL 'modem', that should bridge all the DECA devices.

What is the IP address of the HR24 (Setup-Info & Test-More System Info)? If not one of your 'normal' home network addresses (typically 192.168.1.something), make sure there's nothing connected to the HR24 RJ45 port and go to _Repeat Network Setup_ in Setup-Network.


----------



## dmonroe (Jun 25, 2010)

Since my PC is on the wireless ethernet, the HR24 would have to stream the video to the ethernet which is not what it's setup to do since it only has a deca connection (not ethernet). To get onto my wireless network, it would have to know to stream into the deca network with an IP address that would cause it to get on my ethernet network. I'm not sure those deca adapters are capable of doing that (bridging video from the cable to ethernet). Since the whole point of a deca network is to keep the video traffic off the ethernet network I doubt that the hr24 can get the video onto the ethernet network.

Maybe I should ask directv technical support?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dmonroe said:


> Since my PC is on the wireless ethernet, the HR24 would have to stream the video to the ethernet which is not what it's setup to do since it only has a deca connection (not ethernet). To get onto my wireless network, it would have to know to stream into the deca network with an IP address that would cause it to get on my ethernet network. I'm not sure those deca adapters are capable of doing that (bridging video from the cable to ethernet). Since the whole point of a deca network is to keep the video traffic off the ethernet network I doubt that the hr24 can get the video onto the ethernet network.
> 
> Maybe I should ask directv technical support?



I have a HR24 using the DECA coax network. I also have a DECA bridging it to my ethernet/router. My PC is connected to the router and plays any recording I want with DirecTV2PC from all of my DVRs.
If you don't have a DECA to bridge to your home network, then it can't work.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

dmonroe said:


> Since my PC is on the wireless ethernet, the HR24 would have to stream the video to the ethernet which is not what it's setup to do since it only has a deca connection (not ethernet). To get onto my wireless network, it would have to know to stream into the deca network with an IP address that would cause it to get on my ethernet network. I'm not sure those deca adapters are capable of doing that (bridging video from the cable to ethernet). Since the whole point of a deca network is to keep the video traffic off the ethernet network I doubt that the hr24 can get the video onto the ethernet network.
> 
> Maybe I should ask directv technical support?


That's *exactly* what the 'Broadband DECA' does... bridge the coax DECA network to the home Ethernet network. Trust me, it works. 

You'll have to get pretty deep into DirecTV Technical Support to match the expertise of some of the posters here.


----------



## chuckaluck (Sep 21, 2007)

I must be one of the luckiest customers out there as I had the MRV and internet installed yesterday. The tech was extremely competent, polite, installed everything correctly, etc. Everything is working as advertised. Thanks much to Todd the installer (based out of Wyoming, MI) for doing a great job.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

chuckaluck said:


> I must be one of the luckiest customers out there as I had the MRV and internet installed yesterday. The tech was extremely competent, polite, installed everything correctly, etc. Everything is working as advertised. Thanks much to Todd the installer (based out of Wyoming, MI) for doing a great job.


Great news...glad to hear.

BTW...its not as rare as a few select posters around here might mistakenly lead you to believe.


----------

